# Weekly Competition 2020-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R U2 F' R F' U R' U
*2. *R U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
*3. *U2 F' U F' R U2 F' U'
*4. *F' U2 R' F U' R2 U' F2 U2
*5. *U2 R' F' R2 F' R' F2 U R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B' R F D' B' R' F' L2 U2 F2
*2. *B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L2 D F2 D' R B' R D2 R' F2 U' F' D L
*3. *L2 U2 F' R2 F L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' D R' F L U' B2 F' U' B U'
*4. *F D2 F U2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' L B' U2 L R F2 U' F' D' L'
*5. *D B L2 D R2 U' R' F' B R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 L D2 R' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 F2 D Rw2 F D Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' L F2 L' U R Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2 D' Rw' R' D2 R2 Fw L2 Rw U2 B D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw F Rw D L
*2. *F D U B' Rw2 Uw2 B F D L F2 U' B2 L Rw' R' D2 Fw F2 L B2 U' Fw F2 U R' D Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw L' Rw' F2 D2 R2 Uw2 L2 Uw'
*3. *B' R B2 Rw2 D' F2 L' R' F' L' Rw2 D Uw2 R Uw2 U2 L R D' L2 Rw' R2 D Uw' B Fw L' F2 D B2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw' D
*4. *B' F2 Uw U' R Uw' F' Uw Fw D' Uw L' Uw F' R' D U2 Fw' Rw F U' Fw2 Rw' D Fw U2 R' B Fw U R Fw2 R' D' U2 L R2 U' L' U
*5. *B2 F' U' B2 Fw2 Rw' U F2 Uw B2 L' Rw U2 L Rw' F' R Fw F Rw2 B' U R F R2 B U' R2 B2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 L' F' Uw' F' L B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 L' Lw2 D Bw2 Fw' R2 Bw' Dw' R Fw' F' L2 R2 Dw' U2 R' U2 Fw D2 Dw2 U' Lw' U' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw L2 R' Bw' Lw Rw2 R' Bw F D Uw2 R' D2 Uw' Bw' F2 Uw2 L2 Bw R' U2 L Uw' Rw D' Uw Bw' Dw2 U Fw2 U L2 U2
*2. *B2 Bw2 U2 Rw2 D' Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw F2 L' Dw2 Rw' U' B Uw' L' R2 Dw' F' Uw' L' Dw Uw U B D2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw D Rw' B2 F D' Uw' L R' Dw L2 Lw2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw Bw2 L2 Lw' D U2 R B2 F' U Bw' D Dw' F2 D F
*3. *Rw D2 B D2 F D' B U' Lw U' Fw' R' Bw' D' Rw' Uw Fw F U' Bw' Fw L2 F2 Rw2 D L' B' Bw' F2 Rw' D2 L2 B' Bw2 F' D2 Fw L Fw' U Bw' Fw2 F' Uw2 L Rw' Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Dw2 L Bw F2 Rw D2 Dw Uw' B2
*4. *Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Fw' F2 Rw Uw Lw F2 Dw Uw Lw Fw2 Uw' L' Lw' R Bw2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 R2 Dw2 Lw F2 Lw' Uw F2 D L' R' Fw Dw2 U Fw' F' U2 L' R2 D R U Lw' R B F2 Dw' Uw' U' Rw' Bw2 F2 L' Uw' Rw R' F2
*5. *Rw Bw2 Dw' F D' U' F' D U' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw D2 Rw' Dw2 Bw U2 Bw2 Lw2 F' D Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' L Rw' Fw F2 Dw Lw2 Uw' Lw Uw Rw Bw Rw D2 Bw2 L Uw' U Fw' U' B' Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw' Lw2 U' B' Lw F2 Rw' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 3F' F2 R 2D2 3F' 2F 3R' 2R2 B 3F 2R' U2 L' D' 2R B' 2B2 R2 3F' D2 B 3F2 R2 3U2 L2 R' 2D' 2L D' U' 2R' U' 3R R 2B2 L2 F 2L2 3R 3U' 2U' 2L 2D B L2 3R2 R' 3U 2U2 3F D' 3U 2F 2R R' 2D 2B' 2D 3F2 2F2 2D B' 3R 2R' B 2U2 2L R 2F2
*2. *2F2 D' 2F 2R2 B 3F' D2 2F2 3R 2R2 2D2 3F' 2R2 F2 U L 2R 2D U' L B2 2B 2F 2U2 2F' D 2U F D2 B2 2L2 2R' 2B2 2F R' 2F2 L' 3R' U B 3R2 2R F 2D2 3R D' 3U 2F D' 2F2 2L' 3R' 2U U' 3R U B' U2 3F' U2 3R B 2D2 2L2 2R F 2U 3R 2B' F'
*3. *D2 R2 B R2 F 2R D 2L' 2R B2 2U 2R 2D' 2U2 3R2 2B2 2R' 3F 3R' 2R2 2U2 2L' F2 R2 F' 2D2 2L D' 3U 3R D 2L2 3R2 R D 3F2 D' B 2R F D2 3F2 2L' 2B' U' L' 2L2 3R 2D2 2R2 B' 3R2 R' 2U F2 2D' 2L R D 2F' 2D 2U' 3R B 3U2 F 3R D2 3F F2
*4. *2F 2D2 3R2 R 3U' R B' D' 2D 2U' U2 F' 2D 2R2 R2 3U2 2U' L' 2L' 3R 2F2 U2 2B2 F' 3R2 2U' 2R' U' B2 2D 2F2 2L' R' 3U 2L R 3F2 L' 2R2 U2 2F2 2U B2 2B2 3F F' 2R2 R' F' L2 D2 3U' 2U U 3R D2 2L' 3R2 2U2 U 3R 2F 3R2 2B' 2F2 D' L2 3F2 L' 2R'
*5. *2D' 2B U2 2B 3F' 2D' U' 2B2 3F' 2F' L2 B2 2F' 2D' 2U U2 2B2 2L' R2 2B2 2F 3U2 F2 2L2 2F' D' 2D 3U' F' L2 3R' R2 F2 3U 3F L2 F2 2L' 2R' 2D2 2L' U' 2L' 2R' 3F D' B' 3F' L 2L2 2R2 3U2 2L2 3R 2R2 2D' F' 2L B L' 2L2 3R U 2L2 2R' R 2U' U L' 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 3D' U2 2L' 3L 2F2 2D 3U' 2U 3L D 2D 2U2 2B2 3B' R' 2F' F2 2D2 2U' 3B2 2R R 3B' D L2 R2 3B2 2F D2 3D2 3U' F L 3L2 2D' 3R' U2 2F2 2D' 3B' 2L2 2B' 3U' 3F2 F2 2D2 3L' 2U' L' 2R2 R 2D B' 2B 3F 2D' 3F D 2U' U' 2B2 2F 2R 2B2 3R 2D 3D' B L' 3F2 3D2 L2 3F 2L' 2B' 3B L' U2 F2 L 3L 2B' 3B2 3F 2F' 3D 3U2 2L' 3L 2U' F 2R 3F' 2U2 B' 2B' 2F 2D2 L'
*2. *B 2B' D' 3U' 2L2 3F 3U' 2B F' R' 3U U 2B 3F2 3L' 3B2 3D L 3R 2D' 3D2 3U L2 2F2 2L F 2U R2 B2 2B 3F' F2 3D' L2 3U' 2U' R' 3B 3F 3U 2L' F2 2R 3U' 3B' 3R 2B' F 3R R B' 2L 3L2 3R R' 2F' D' 2D' 3D 2B 2D' B2 3L B2 L' B' 2B D2 R U' 3L D 3F' 2F2 3L2 F2 L' 2R D 2D 3B 3F2 F' 3R 2U L D' 2D' 2F2 2L 3B' 3F F' 2D2 3R 3F' 3U 2L2 D' B
*3. *F2 L2 2U' U2 2B' F' 2L2 B' 3U2 2B' R 3F2 2D L' 2R2 3U' B 3L R2 3F' 3D2 3B2 D' 3U U' R D2 3U 3L' 2F 2U2 B2 2B2 R' F 3L 3U2 3R 2F D2 3D' L 2L' 3L R U' 2R2 2D2 2U2 U' F2 2L' 3L2 2U U L 2F' 3U2 3R' 3B' 3D R' 3B2 2F' 2L2 2R 2B R2 D 3R R' 3F' 3U2 3B2 D 2D' 3D2 F D' 3D2 U' B' 2B' D 3B' F 2L' U' L 3U 2U2 B' 2B 3F2 2F L 3L' 3B' 2R B2
*4. *U' 3B2 F2 R' D 2D2 2L2 2R2 3U 2F 2R2 3D' F2 2U2 3B' 3L2 D2 2R 3F F2 R' D 2D' B 3U' 2B2 D' 3R' R2 3B 2D2 U L2 3R2 3F 3D' R2 3B 2F2 D R 2B' 3B' U 3F2 3L2 D' 3R' B' 3L' 2R R2 D 3F 2F F L' 3R 2D 2R2 2F2 U' F' 2D2 3B2 F2 L' U' B2 2D 2U2 2B' F' 3U2 2L2 2B D' 2F' 3U 3L' D F 3U' 2B' U' B' 3B 2R' 3D2 R2 2B2 D 2B' D L2 R2 U' 3R' D 2B2
*5. *D2 2U' U' 2L2 3L' 3U 3R' 2D2 2L' 2R' 2U' B2 2B 3R2 R2 U 3L 2B U' 3F' L 2F 2D 2U' 3B 2D' 3D 2U2 2B2 2D' 3L 2B L' 3L' 3D' 3U 2L 3R2 D2 B2 3F2 2D 2F F 3D2 3R' R2 U' 3B 3F' 2F' 3D' 3U F' 3D' 3F D 3R' 3F 2D2 U' 3B2 2F2 3U 3F' R F' 2L 2R 3F 2D R 2D' 3U U' 3L 2R2 B2 2D2 3B2 2F' D' B2 2B' 3F D2 2D2 3D 3U2 2U' L' 3L' 2R2 2D B' D2 2L' 3L2 2D B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F R' F U2 R U' R U2
*2. *F' R' F2 R F' U' R F'
*3. *R2 F U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R B' L2 R U' D R2 F2 R U' D' L2 D' L' U2 D B2 D' R2 Fw Uw2
*2. *B2 R' F U2 L' F B2 D2 R2 B' R' L U' F R' U2 R2 F R2 L' U2 Fw Uw'
*3. *L U' D' F U L' F2 B U R L F U2 R L2 F2 D' F' B R' U' Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Fw' F' U B L2 B2 L Rw U2 Rw' F2 D2 Uw2 U F L' R B' Fw' Rw2 B R2 D' B2 Fw' F L2 F2 Uw2 L Fw D' U L B2 U2 F' R D
*2. *L' Fw2 D2 R2 D B' Rw' F D' Rw R D' U' Fw2 F D' L2 Rw R D' Uw U' R2 B2 Rw F L2 Rw2 R2 B2 D2 U' Fw' Uw' B Rw2 D' U2 B Fw2
*3. *D Rw' Fw Rw2 B2 D2 F2 L' Fw' L' R' F2 Rw B' Fw' Uw L' B' Uw' B' D' F' Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw' U L B' D U' Rw' B Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 B' Fw' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' F' L2 R Bw' F2 Dw' Uw' B2 Bw Fw' R' Fw' L2 R2 B' Bw Fw F2 Lw Bw F2 L' Dw L B2 Bw' Fw' D2 F' Lw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' R F2 Lw2 D2 B' Dw' Fw F2 Rw2 B2 Lw B D Lw F Dw' Rw2 Bw U2 R' D B' L Fw2 Lw
*2. *Bw2 F R' D F D Dw' U' Bw' D' B2 F2 D' Rw Dw' B F' Rw F2 L' R' B2 F' L Uw Fw2 Lw Rw Uw R' Uw' F' L2 F' Uw2 F' Rw' Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw Fw' Lw' Dw' L2 Lw' Rw' U Lw2 U2 Lw2 B' Uw R' F2 Dw2 Bw D L2 Bw2
*3. *L Rw2 Bw' L Lw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw' Fw' F2 R' Dw Uw2 R' F2 D' Dw' U Fw2 D2 Lw' Uw Fw Dw2 Fw Uw R' Uw' L' Lw2 D' Rw2 F Dw B Bw2 Rw' Bw U R2 B Uw2 B Rw2 U' Rw R2 B2 U' B2 R' Fw2 Rw' Bw Lw' U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 2F F 2R 3U 2R' 2D 3U2 U' 2B' 3F' F' D 2L2 2D' U' R' B' 2L2 2D' 3F' U2 B 2B2 L' 3U2 2U2 L' 2L2 3R2 3U 3F' 3U2 2B 3R 2R R D2 2U' R' 3F 3U 3F 2F' 3U2 3F F2 3U2 B' 2B2 2F2 2L' 3R2 2R 2B' 3F2 2U2 2L 2R' 2F 2D' 3U B' L' 2L2 3R B 2U' 2B2 L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R 2F R' 3U2 2U' 2B2 D' 3D2 2L 3L2 3R 2B2 2L' 3U 2U2 2B' 2U' 2B 3F D2 U2 3F2 2R2 D' 3D' B 3F L2 3R' 3F' F 2U' 2F' 2R' 3U2 L' 2L 2U B 2L' 2D2 3D2 3R' F2 2R2 B 2L 3R 2D2 2U' U' 2L' 3D' B' 3D 3L' 2R 3F2 R2 2U2 3F 3R D2 2F' F2 2R' U2 2B R 2U' L2 D' 3B' 3F' 2L2 3R' F 3L' 3F' 3D 2L2 3L' 2R2 2D U2 L' 2R B2 F' D2 2B' D' 3U' U2 2F 2D' 3U2 2F2 2D L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L U2 L R2 D2 R' L B' D' B R' B' R F D' U L B U D' Fw Uw2
*2. *F2 R' L F' D2 B2 R L2 B' D2 F2 B' L U' F' B' R2 F2 B' R2 U2 Rw Uw2
*3. *R F U2 F' U' R' D F' R L2 F' R' D' F' L' R2 F' B' L U' B Rw2 Uw2
*4. *D' U B D U' F D' U2 B2 R' F2 D' B' D' L2 D L2 R' U' Fw' Uw2
*5. *R D L U2 L F B U2 L2 B L2 R' U F' U2 L' R D2 L F' D2 Rw' Uw'
*6. *F2 D' U2 B2 U2 L' B F2 U' R2 F' R B2 L' D2 R2 F R2 D' U Rw Uw'
*7. *F U' D B' R2 D2 L' F2 R B' D B2 F' R' L' F R L2 D2
*8. *R2 D B D L' U' L2 D2 L R' F' D F L' B' U2 B' F2 D Rw Uw'
*9. *L B2 R' U' F2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R U F L2 U2 B F' U' Fw Uw2
*10. *B' D U2 R L F2 L D2 B' U R' L' D' R' U2 F2 B2 U2 F R' B Rw2 Uw2
*11. *L' D2 U' F' U F' D' U R2 U L' B2 U D' R2 U R U' B Rw2 Uw'
*12. *B F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R B' D' B2 U' F2 L R B' L B U F2 D2 Rw Uw
*13. *B F R' U2 L2 F L2 R U2 R F2 L B F L2 F' L2 B D' Rw2
*14. *R2 D R2 U2 L2 B L B F2 R2 B2 R' L' B' D F R B2 D' Fw Uw'
*15. *D' B U R' F2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L F2 R D R B2 R U Rw2 Uw
*16. *F2 D2 B2 L' U' R' U2 B2 L R D2 L D B2 D2 B U' R B' U2 R' Fw' Uw
*17. *U' F2 U R' F U' B2 L2 R' U' R' D' F' B R' F R' B D R Fw Uw
*18. *D' L R U2 D' F L2 D R U' R D2 L' D R' B R2 U2 L' Fw' Uw'
*19. *R2 U2 L B L D' U' B D B' F' U' D' L' F2 R2 L' B' L F Rw' Uw'
*20. *D' L2 F B2 L2 F D R' U2 B' D' R L2 F' U' D B F' U2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*21. *D2 F' U' L2 R2 F U D L U' R U L F2 B' L' F D R2 D2 L Fw Uw'
*22. *D2 R F' L2 U' L' R2 B D2 U2 R F2 D' F' U2 B2 R' L B Rw Uw
*23. *L' R U L2 B R2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 B L B L B' F U Fw' Uw
*24. *U' D2 R' D' F2 U L2 R2 D' U L' F R' B L2 U L U2 R' Fw Uw'
*25. *L' F' U' F' D2 F2 U2 L2 U' D2 B' R2 B' R2 D' F L D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*26. *U B2 D B2 D2 R' B U' D2 L2 F U F2 B R2 B F2 L2 F Rw Uw2
*27. *U2 D2 R2 L B2 F' L2 U' B' U2 B2 U B' R L2 B' R L2 U F R2 Fw Uw
*28. *F2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D' F2 B R L' D U' B L' D' F2 B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *D R' F' R U R' D2 B' R2 B' R2 L F' B2 D' R L' D' L' U' R2 Fw' Uw
*30. *F B2 D B2 F' L U2 L' R' F' U' R2 B' D2 L F' D' U' L2 Fw Uw
*31. *L' D' R U F' L' F R' U2 F' L' F2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 D U' R2 Fw' Uw'
*32. *R' U2 L' D' F R' D2 B' R D2 U2 R' D R2 L' F R2 F2 B Rw Uw'
*33. *F2 L U2 R2 U L R2 U L' B' L' U2 F B' D U' R' B2 U' Rw' Uw'
*34. *B' R2 B' U D' R2 B F L R2 D2 L' B F2 D B2 U' L2 D2 Rw Uw
*35. *L' F2 U2 D B2 U2 L B' R2 B2 R' B2 U' B2 U F' R U2 D' F' Rw Uw'
*36. *U2 R2 U' R' L' D U B D2 U2 L B' F2 D2 L B' U F L' U2 B2 Rw Uw2
*37. *U2 L2 D2 F' B2 U2 L D2 U' F L F' U' L2 F' U' R U R F2 Rw2 Uw
*38. *R B F2 U B' U2 B2 U2 B U R D F2 R2 B' U' D2 L2 R Fw Uw
*39. *L2 F' B2 D' L D' F' B' U2 L' D2 R L' D U R U' B' L R D' Fw Uw2
*40. *D B' R' U' F' U2 F L2 F' L' D' B2 U F L2 F2 B U' B' Rw Uw2
*41. *B' D2 B' U2 F B' R D2 R D2 F2 R' D L' F' U D R' U Fw Uw
*42. *R' L U L B' F D2 F U2 D2 L R2 D F R F' D U R' Fw Uw2
*43. *U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' U B R2 U B' L' B' F2 L2 B' R2 D2 L Fw Uw2
*44. *R2 F2 L' F' B' U R2 F2 R' L' U2 F' U' L F' B' D2 L2 D2 U L Fw' Uw
*45. *R B D2 R' F U D R L U F U' B' F D' U' R' U2 F B2 D Fw Uw
*46. *B' F2 L F2 L B2 F U2 F' L' B' U B L U F D F D' Rw2 Uw'
*47. *F' L U L' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' D2 B' D R B2 D' F' U' R2 Fw Uw2
*48. *R F' R2 L2 B2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 L D2 R U R' F L2 B L' R2 Fw Uw
*49. *R2 L' B' D' U2 B2 F' L2 B R' L2 F2 B' U2 L R2 B U2 F' Rw Uw'
*50. *D2 U2 L' R2 D' L' D' U' R' U' R' F' L2 F' U L U F2 R' U' B' Rw' Uw
*51. *D L2 R' F R D' U L' F L F R' F' D2 F2 U2 B D B2 F' U Fw' Uw'
*52. *B' F' U' F B2 U B2 U D R2 L D L B F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 F Rw' Uw2
*53. *R' U2 F B R2 U L R2 B2 F R' L' D2 U' B' L2 D2 L D2 F' B Rw2 Uw2
*54. *U2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L2 B F' U' B2 L2 B' D F' D' U' B R2 U' Fw'
*55. *D2 L2 F' U2 L' F' D2 R2 B U D B D B R D B' F U2 Fw
*56. *L2 U' B2 R B L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U' L' B U' L B2 L2 D' F' Rw Uw
*57. *L F2 B D2 F2 R2 B2 R' F' B' U2 F R' F2 L B2 D2 U B2 U2 Fw
*58. *B2 F' R2 L' U2 L2 F2 U D' R F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*59. *U2 B2 R F' R' U D2 R L2 B D' F2 D' B2 D L U2 L F' L' R' Fw Uw'
*60. *U B' D U2 B' F' R D R' D L' D' F2 U' B D2 L D' B2 Rw'
*61. *D' U2 L' D' F' R B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L F' L2 R U F2 D2 U' Rw' Uw'
*62. *R D2 R' D' U L2 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*63. *R B' R U' D L F2 R2 L2 B2 F R2 U F' L2 F2 B2 R2 L Fw Uw2
*64. *B2 D2 U' F R B2 R' F' R' L U B' D U2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 R Fw Uw'
*65. *D R2 L2 D' U B' F' D R U' R2 D2 L' B2 R' L' D' L B' L2 Fw Uw2
*66. *U R' D2 U' F L2 B2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' U L2 B' U L' D2 B
*67. *U R B U' D R2 L2 B2 F R' B2 R2 F' U2 L U R' U L2 U' Rw' Uw
*68. *U2 L D R B D' B' L2 B2 F' D2 B F2 U' R2 D2 B2 F' R Uw'
*69. *B D2 B F' D L' B' D' U B2 U' L D F U' D F2 B' R' B Rw2 Uw'
*70. *B' L F L2 F D2 R L2 D2 U L' R' U L D B R2 B' R U2 Fw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R U' L2 U' B' R2 D R D' F'
*2. *D' B L' U' R L2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2
*3. *R' F D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R B L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D
*4. *U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B' L2 D2 L' D U F D2 R' F2
*5. *R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L' R' F' R U' L2 F' R' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' F2 L F R2 F' R' D B' U2 R2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 R' L' D2 B2
*2. *F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 F R' F D L' R2 U2 B2 R2 D
*3. *F U2 L2 F R U' L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 L' B2 R B2 L'
*4. *L2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U R' U L F2 D B' U2 F D R'
*5. *D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R D R F L' U' B' D' F2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U F2 D' U' F' D' F' D F2 L' R' D F' L2
*2. *D2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 L' D2 U B R F R2 U B2 U'
*3. *U2 R' F' B L B U F' B R D L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2
*4. *B' D2 L2 B D2 F' U2 B R2 F R' D' L' F' R' D' F' U' R2 B2
*5. *R2 L F' L U R' F L U' F2 R2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D F2 D2 B D2 L' D' U F' D B' L' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 R U2 R' F' L U2 F' L2 U' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U' B' D L B2 D' F' D2 B2 L' F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F2 U' F' U F' R' F2
*3. *L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 L2 B' F' R B D L' F D2 L' D' R F2
*4. *R2 B2 F' U2 F D Fw2 L Rw2 B U' F2 L' D' Fw2 U' R2 D' Uw2 U2 L B Uw2 Fw' R2 D U2 R' Uw' Fw2 L' F Rw2 R U B F' Uw' F Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U' R2 F U2 R' F' R2
*3. *D' R2 U' R' U2 F R' F' R F B2 U2 R2 F2 B D2 B' R2 L2 B'
*4. *B2 D B2 Fw Uw U' Rw U2 Fw2 D2 Fw D2 Uw' Fw' F2 Uw B' Fw' Rw' B2 D' Uw2 L' B' F' L U Fw2 F U2 Fw Rw2 R2 B2 L2 R' Uw' R' U2 L'
*5. *U' Lw2 Dw Lw' R2 B2 Dw' Uw R' U' F' Dw Uw Rw2 F' Dw B2 D' U L2 D Uw2 R' Bw2 F2 R' Dw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Dw' U' L2 B2 Dw' U2 B Dw' Lw2 D Bw Dw2 Uw' R2 D F2 L' U L Dw2 Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 Lw U Fw2 F' Lw2 D

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U F2 U' R' F2 U R2 U
*3. *F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B' F2 D2 B' R F' D U' F2 U'
*4. *Uw2 R' Uw L' Rw2 D' Uw' R' U' B D' Fw Rw' D' Uw' U R Fw F' Rw R B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 R' B L2 B' F' Uw F2 Uw' Fw R B2 F2 U2 R' B
*5. *Dw Rw' Uw Bw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw U2 Fw' Dw2 U' Rw' D' Dw' Fw2 D' R2 F' R' B' Lw2 R F' Dw B U2 Lw Rw' Dw' Uw2 L2 F2 D2 Dw Uw' U2 L B2 Bw2 L D2 Dw2 Fw F' U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw R2 Dw' F' Dw Lw2 Rw2 Bw F'
*6. *B' 3F' F U' R' B2 3R 2R' 3U2 L' 2L' 3R' 2F' D' 3U2 2U2 B2 L 2D 2B' 2L2 R D 2L' R' F' D L2 3R2 2R R D' 3F' 2F 2L2 3R 2R' R2 D 2D' U' 2B F2 R D F 2L' 3R2 R' 2D2 3U' 3F2 F D 2L2 3R 3F' U 2F2 L' 3R2 R2 D2 3U U2 2R2 2U 2L' 3R2 3F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R F' R U' R2 U R'
*3. *B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U' R U' B' U2 B R F' R' F D2
*4. *B D' Uw2 U Fw R2 D Uw2 Fw' Rw B' D' Fw F U B' D2 Uw L' Rw Fw2 L F D2 L D2 Uw2 B F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R Fw U' L B Fw'
*5. *Lw' R U Fw' Lw' F L Bw Fw D2 U' Fw R D Rw' Dw' U Rw U2 Rw' Bw Fw' Rw2 Uw Lw2 Rw B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' F2 L2 D' B' L2 Bw U2 Fw' F U' L' Lw' Rw Uw' U' L2 Lw2 Rw' R B' L2 D Dw' B Dw Lw' B' U B' Bw
*6. *D2 2D' 3R2 2B D' 2U2 2F' F R' 3U' 3F 3R 2D 3F L 2L U' R2 F2 L2 2L' 3F2 D' 2U' 3F F2 L 2U' 2F' 2R' D2 2B2 2F2 2R' F 3U' 2F2 2D2 U 2L 2F L 2D2 2U R2 3F 2F2 3R2 R' 2B' U2 B2 L' U2 2R' 3F L 2B' 3R 2F 2D' L R2 B 2D2 3U R 2B2 D 2B2
*7. *3B' 2F D' 3D 2F' 2U 2B' 2D' 3D' 2F' F' 3U 2L2 3L R D 3D2 3U2 B 3R 3F 2L 2B2 2D2 B2 D2 2D' 2B 3R' R' D2 B2 3B L' 3L2 3B2 L D L2 2L2 D2 3D' 3B D' 3F2 2L 2D2 2R2 2U 3L 3B' 3R U' 2B 3F 2L D' 2F D' 2L2 R' 2F2 3R 2B' F2 D F 3U' L2 3B2 D2 2U2 U' F 2U' B R2 D B2 2D' 3F D' 3U 3R2 2D2 2B 3F' L2 D' 2D U' 3L' 3R2 D2 3B2 D2 3U 3F' F' 2D'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR5- DL3- UL3- U0+ R6+ D3- L1- ALL3- y2 U6+ R4- D5- L3- ALL1+ DR 
*2. *UR3- DR5+ DL3+ UL0+ U5- R3+ D5- L5- ALL4- y2 U2+ R4+ D1- L1+ ALL1- DL UL 
*3. *UR1- DR3+ DL2- UL1+ U1+ R3- D4- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R1- D1+ L5+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL 
*4. *UR6+ DR3- DL4- UL3+ U2+ R5+ D5+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R1- D2- L1- ALL3- DR DL UL 
*5. *UR5+ DR2- DL0+ UL6+ U4- R4- D4+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R2- D5+ L2- ALL6+ UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B' L' U' L' R L B l r' u'
*2. *U' B' U B' U R' B' U l r'
*3. *L U' B R' B R L l' b u
*4. *U B U' R U' L' R L' B r b u'
*5. *B' U' B L' R B L r

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B R L' U' B R U' B R' L'
*2. *B L U' B' R' B L B' U R' L
*3. *R B L R' U' L B U B' U R'
*4. *B U B' R' U' B U L U' B' L'
*5. *U L U L B' U L' B' U R L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 F' U2
*3. *F D2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 F U F U2 F L2 U R' B' L U' L'
*4. *R D2 L D F R' F2 U2 B D' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw B' L Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw D' Fw L2 F' D L U' Rw' Uw' U2 L D Uw U2 Rw2 R2 F2 Rw
*5. *Bw Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' B' Fw2 U' R' Fw L' D Dw' Uw2 B D2 L D L Rw2 R2 B Fw Lw2 B2 Uw F' Dw Bw2 Fw Uw2 U B F2 R Bw2 L2 F' R B2 D' Uw' L2 Rw' Dw' U Rw2 R Fw' Lw Uw F' Lw2 U' Bw D' B Bw' D' Uw
*OH. *L' B D' R2 D' R2 U2 F' D R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L'
*Clock. *UR2+ DR4- DL4- UL1+ U3- R6+ D6+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U6+ R4- D2- L2- ALL6+ UR DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L B' U' B L' U' B' L' l' b' u'
*Square-1. *(-3, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-2, -1)
*Skewb. *U R U' R' L' R' B' R L B' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b r' b f r' b' f l f' L B F R B' R' B' R F'
*2. *L' B' b B l' r R r L B F L R' F R' B L
*3. *b' l b' f F' R' l r L B F' L R B' F' L' R
*4. *B' b B R' B' F f l' b' F L R' B L F L' R F'
*5. *F R' f' l' b' l' r' b B' L' B F' L' B R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Bw U' Rw' R' Uw B Rw' Lw' U' L' B' Uw' Rw Bw Lw Rw Bw' Uw Rw Lw u l b'
*2. *Bw L' Bw B' Rw U Uw Bw Lw Bw Lw Uw' Lw Rw u r' b'
*3. *L' R' Bw' Lw' U' R' Bw L B Lw' R Uw' Rw Uw Bw Uw' Lw' Rw Uw' Bw l' r b
*4. *Uw Lw' U R Bw' B Lw U Rw L Bw U Uw Lw' Uw' Rw' Bw Rw Uw Bw Lw u
*5. *Rw' Lw R' Uw' L Uw' Lw' Rw U L' B' Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw Lw' Uw Bw u' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R2 D2 L U2 R D L2 D R U2 L D R U R D2 L D R U2 L D2 R U3 L D3 R U3 R D3 L2 U3 R2 D3 L3 U3 R3 D3 L2 U3 R2 D3 L2 U2
*2. *D2 R2 U2 L D L U R D2 R U2 L2 D R D L D R2 U L2 U R D2 L U3 R D3 R U2 L D2 L U3 R2 D3 R U3 L D3 L U R U L D R2 D L3 U2 R2 D
*3. *R2 D L U L D2 R U2 R D L2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 R D L U2 R D2 R U3 L2 D3 R2 U3 R D L2 U R2 D2 L3 U2 R D R2 D L2 U
*4. *D R2 U L D2 R U2 L D R D L2 U2 R2 D2 L D L U2 R D2 L U R3 D L2 U R2 D L U3 R D L3 D2 R2 U
*5. *R2 D L2 D R2 U L2 U R D L D R2 U2 L D L D R D L U2 R D2 R U3 L D L D2 R2 U2 R U L2 D3 R2 U3 L2 D3 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 L3 D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 B U2 R' D R F U' R' U L2 F2 R D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 B2 U2 B F' U L' B' R2 D L' D F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U R' F L2 F D R' F L R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F U R' D F2 L2 R2 D' R' F' L R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R2 D2 U2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L' B U' B2 L F' D2 B' U R' B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F L R2 D2 F D2 R B2 L' R'
*2. *D2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 D' L U' B' L2 R D U
*3. *D F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L D2 B U' B2 L D2 L U' L' F
*4. *F' L B2 R' L2 D2 B' D' R B' L U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2
*5. *L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L' R' B R2 F' L D L2 U

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UL LB RF UF UR UL LB UL UB LB UB UL RF UF UR UF UB UL RB UB RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UF UL DB DF RF DL DB DR DF RF DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- RB+ UB DF+ LF UL+ DF+2
*2. *UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UL LB UL UB RF UF UR UL UB UR UF LB UB UL RF RB LF UF UR LF UF UL UF UB UL UF RB UR UB LB DL LB DB DR RB DR RB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB UR DF- DL+ DF+ DL DF RF+2 UF+ RF UF RF+ UF+2 UR UF DF+2 DL DF DL+2 LB+ DF+2
*3. *UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UF LB RF UR UF UL RF UF UR UB UL UF UB RF UF RB UB LF UL UF LF UF UR UL RB UB UR DB DL LB DL DB LB DF DR DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LB+ UL LB- DR+ RF UF+2 DR- UR+ UF LF-
*4. *UB UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UR UL LB UB UR RF UF UL RF UF UR UB UL UB LB LF UF UR RB UB UR RB UB UR UL UF UL RF RB LF UL DB DL LB UL DL DR RB DB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+2 UL RB UB+ DR DF+2 RF-
*5. *UF UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UL RF UR RF UR UF UL LB UL RF UF UR RF UR UB RF RB UB UR UL UF RB LF UL LB LF UL LB UB UR DL LB UB UR LF DR DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF RF+2 DR RF+ DB-2 DL+2 DB+2 UB+2 DL-2 UL+2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2020)

I was just looking over the results from this week and discovered this:





Amazing result!


----------



## highnickk (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm not fully sure how to submit times, so I'm just gonna write the times out.

2x2
(5.87), (6.72+), 6.56, 6.56, 6.13

3x3
(35.32), (19.23), 23.14+, 23.61, 19.67

2x2 Blindfolded
(1:09.09) DNF, (43.29) DNF, DNS

Pyraminx
10.57, (8.28), 11.66, 10.41, (DNF)

Skewb
(7.73), 11.93+, 8.80, (DNF), 8.22


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2020)

Results for week 31: Congratulations to cuberkid10, ichcubegern, and Sean Hartman!

*2x2x2*(102)
1.  1.20 Legomanz
2.  1.47 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.76 smackbadatskewb


Spoiler



4.  1.77 OriginalUsername
5.  1.82 asacuber
6.  1.89 ExultantCarn
7.  1.95 Kerry_Creech
8.  1.98 BradyCubes08
9.  1.99 JoXCuber
10.  2.06 Imran Rahman
11.  2.22 TipsterTrickster
12.  2.29 turtwig
13.  2.31 Nutybaconator
14.  2.33 CubicOreo
15.  2.38 DhruvA
16.  2.44 Liam Wadek
17.  2.51 OwenB
18.  2.55 remopihel
19.  2.57 Sean Hartman
20.  2.59 mihnea3000
21.  2.67 BigBoyMicah
22.  2.74 PratikKhannaSkewb
22.  2.74 cuberkid10
24.  2.80 AidanNoogie
25.  2.84 tJardigradHe
26.  2.89 wuque man
27.  2.90 Heewon Seo
28.  2.93 ichcubegern
29.  3.07 boby_okta
30.  3.11 NathanaelCubes
31.  3.13 MrKuba600
32.  3.15 Trig0n
33.  3.19 BradenTheMagician
34.  3.21 BraydenTheCuber
35.  3.31 Luke Garrett
36.  3.42 Coinman_
37.  3.47 NewoMinx
38.  3.51 DGCubes
38.  3.51 oliver sitja sichel
40.  3.56 Logan
41.  3.68 cubingpatrol
41.  3.68 VIBE_ZT
43.  3.76 wearephamily1719
44.  3.77 dollarstorecubes
45.  3.79 Antto Pitkänen
46.  3.80 G2013
47.  3.88 d2polld
48.  3.93 V.Kochergin
49.  3.94 [email protected]
49.  3.94 typo56
49.  3.94 Fred Lang
52.  4.00 NoProblemCubing
53.  4.09 vishwasankarcubing
54.  4.12 GTGil
55.  4.20 lumes2121
56.  4.24 Parke187
57.  4.36 abhijat
58.  4.40 Rollercoasterben
59.  4.41 trangium
60.  4.43 ngmh
61.  4.57 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  4.65 begiuli65
62.  4.65 Raymos Castillo
64.  4.67 RandomPerson84
65.  4.70 VJW
66.  4.72 Moreno van Rooijen
67.  4.80 Koen van Aller
68.  4.85 Henry Lipka
69.  4.86 abunickabhi
70.  4.87 [email protected]
70.  4.87 epride17
70.  4.87 bennettstouder
73.  5.01 João Vinicius
74.  5.27 Comvat
75.  5.28 Schmizee
75.  5.28 xyzzy
77.  5.38 Lewis
78.  5.39 John Benwell
79.  5.44 OriEy
80.  5.88 Hunter Eric Deardurff
81.  5.90 Heath Flick
82.  6.10 LittleLumos
83.  6.12 fun at the joy
84.  6.20 nico_german_cuber
85.  6.33 Ian Pang
86.  6.42 nicholas the cuber
87.  6.57 nevinscph
88.  6.62 147Cubing
89.  6.69 LoiteringCuber
90.  7.35 VauZed
91.  7.60 breadears
92.  8.30 Jrg
93.  8.68 sporteisvogel
94.  8.75 [email protected]
94.  8.75 freshcuber.de
96.  9.14 dnguyen2204
97.  9.15 One Wheel
98.  10.17 Bavarian_god
99.  11.56 thomas.sch
100.  13.39 Jacck
101.  14.76 MatsBergsten
102.  19.40 RFWKA


*3x3x3*(128)
1.  6.50 Luke Garrett
2.  6.98 wuque man
3.  7.52 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.85 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.97 smackbadatskewb
6.  7.98 gottagitgud
7.  8.22 PratikKhannaSkewb
8.  8.45 thecubingwizard
9.  8.49 BradyCubes08
9.  8.49 tJardigradHe
11.  8.51 cuberkid10
11.  8.51 ExultantCarn
13.  8.54 Legomanz
14.  8.59 Zeke Mackay
15.  8.78 ichcubegern
16.  8.84 OwenB
17.  8.91 Samuel Kevin
17.  8.91 Kerry_Creech
19.  9.14 Heewon Seo
20.  9.17 asacuber
21.  9.23 turtwig
22.  9.35 2017LAMB06
23.  9.38 Logan
24.  9.39 BradenTheMagician
25.  9.40 CubicOreo
26.  9.48 NewoMinx
26.  9.48 AidanNoogie
28.  9.57 jaysammey777
29.  9.63 BigBoyMicah
30.  9.69 NathanaelCubes
31.  9.87 MrKuba600
32.  9.96 Cale S
33.  9.99 Sean Hartman
34.  10.06 Nutybaconator
35.  10.24 Liam Wadek
36.  10.30 Coinman_
36.  10.30 RandomPerson84
36.  10.30 cubingpatrol
39.  10.36 FaLoL
40.  10.42 DGCubes
41.  10.47 MCuber
41.  10.47 vishwasankarcubing
43.  10.48 MegaminxMan
44.  10.58 Cubing5life
44.  10.58 remopihel
44.  10.58 Parke187
47.  10.59 Fred Lang
48.  10.63 JoXCuber
49.  10.77 NoProblemCubing
50.  10.79 Keenan Johnson
51.  10.82 DhruvA
52.  11.01 fun at the joy
53.  11.13 G2013
54.  11.20 20luky3
54.  11.20 Imran Rahman
56.  11.29 dollarstorecubes
56.  11.29 BraydenTheCuber
58.  11.35 GTGil
59.  11.40 oliver sitja sichel
60.  11.81 xyzzy
61.  11.83 boby_okta
62.  11.86 Michael DeLaRosa
63.  11.87 Koen van Aller
63.  11.87 Ian Pang
65.  11.92 MattP98
66.  11.94 typo56
67.  12.23 abunickabhi
68.  12.25 abhijat
69.  12.45 d2polld
69.  12.45 lumes2121
71.  12.58 ngmh
72.  12.64 Henry Lipka
73.  12.66 João Vinicius
74.  12.74 BMcCl1
75.  12.78 nico_german_cuber
76.  12.88 Rollercoasterben
77.  13.00 Raymos Castillo
78.  13.02 trangium
79.  13.17 KingCanyon
80.  13.21 trav1
81.  13.24 Chris Van Der Brink
82.  13.48 Antto Pitkänen
83.  13.50 begiuli65
84.  13.74 jake.levine
85.  13.96 tigermaxi
86.  14.28 rj
87.  14.30 bennettstouder
88.  14.48 VJW
89.  14.55 Aadil- ali
90.  14.65 wearephamily1719
91.  14.75 epride17
92.  14.88 pizzacrust
93.  15.05 VauZed
94.  15.14 Schmizee
95.  15.25 PingPongCuber
96.  15.86 [email protected]
97.  16.02 thatkid
98.  16.17 VIBE_ZT
99.  16.29 Heath Flick
100.  16.30 Moreno van Rooijen
101.  16.50 Hunter Eric Deardurff
102.  16.54 nevinscph
103.  17.44 Comvat
104.  17.59 OriEy
105.  17.70 Petri Krzywacki
106.  18.36 breadears
107.  18.39 [email protected]
108.  18.68 Hail Stan
109.  18.76 dnguyen2204
110.  19.24 revaldoah
111.  19.76 John Benwell
112.  20.63 LittleLumos
113.  22.14 nicholas the cuber
114.  22.25 147Cubing
115.  22.31 Jrg
116.  22.83 One Wheel
117.  23.26 sporteisvogel
118.  23.34 Lewis
119.  24.97 filmip
120.  25.89 EngineeringBrian
121.  26.94 [email protected]
122.  28.40 freshcuber.de
123.  30.28 Bavarian_god
124.  32.47 Jacck
125.  34.08 thomas.sch
126.  34.33 michaelcmelton
127.  39.20 MatsBergsten
128.  54.42 RFWKA


*4x4x4*(80)
1.  29.83 cuberkid10
2.  31.38 Heewon Seo
3.  31.95 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  32.07 tJardigradHe
5.  32.69 OriginalUsername
6.  32.90 Khairur Rachim
7.  34.66 FaLoL
8.  35.76 Luke Garrett
9.  35.91 smackbadatskewb
10.  36.19 Sean Hartman
11.  36.40 MrKuba600
12.  36.91 ichcubegern
13.  37.72 Kerry_Creech
14.  38.69 NewoMinx
15.  39.14 AidanNoogie
16.  39.71 CubicOreo
17.  39.72 vishwasankarcubing
18.  39.83 BradenTheMagician
19.  40.64 cubingpatrol
20.  40.74 dollarstorecubes
21.  41.06 boby_okta
22.  41.08 abhijat
23.  41.18 JoXCuber
24.  41.89 fun at the joy
25.  42.35 20luky3
26.  42.93 Keenan Johnson
27.  43.24 BigBoyMicah
28.  43.52 jake.levine
29.  43.65 DhruvA
30.  45.10 typo56
31.  46.26 Henry Lipka
32.  46.61 abunickabhi
33.  46.85 Parke187
34.  47.36 DGCubes
35.  47.60 NathanaelCubes
36.  47.94 xyzzy
37.  48.25 nevinscph
38.  49.65 Liam Wadek
39.  49.79 Imran Rahman
40.  50.14 lumes2121
41.  50.92 wearephamily1719
42.  51.47 BraydenTheCuber
43.  51.92 remopihel
44.  52.27 Rollercoasterben
45.  54.71 NoProblemCubing
46.  54.97 RandomPerson84
47.  55.62 Raymos Castillo
48.  56.70 epride17
49.  56.84 thatkid
50.  57.60 VJW
51.  58.19 VIBE_ZT
52.  1:00.10 oliver sitja sichel
53.  1:00.24 UnknownCanvas
54.  1:00.46 pizzacrust
55.  1:00.66 John Benwell
56.  1:00.81 OriEy
57.  1:04.56 d2polld
58.  1:05.07 breadears
59.  1:05.18 LittleLumos
60.  1:05.28 [email protected]
61.  1:05.60 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  1:07.04 bennettstouder
63.  1:09.21 Schmizee
64.  1:11.84 nico_german_cuber
65.  1:18.75 Heath Flick
66.  1:21.13 Petri Krzywacki
67.  1:21.70 Hail Stan
68.  1:21.74 One Wheel
69.  1:28.47 Moreno van Rooijen
70.  1:31.14 VauZed
71.  1:35.59 [email protected]
72.  1:35.71 Jrg
73.  1:36.13 freshcuber.de
74.  1:39.24 Lewis
75.  1:44.29 sporteisvogel
76.  1:51.23 dnguyen2204
77.  1:54.63 thomas.sch
78.  1:56.93 Jacck
79.  2:22.89 Bavarian_god
80.  2:24.64 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(59)
1.  1:00.33 OriginalUsername
2.  1:00.45 cuberkid10
3.  1:00.51 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:01.70 Sean Hartman
5.  1:04.74 Heewon Seo
6.  1:05.12 FaLoL
7.  1:06.00 thecubingwizard
8.  1:06.64 NewoMinx
9.  1:09.74 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:09.86 fun at the joy
11.  1:10.31 vishwasankarcubing
12.  1:11.57 ichcubegern
13.  1:13.51 Luke Garrett
14.  1:14.16 jake.levine
15.  1:18.52 MrKuba600
16.  1:19.20 abhijat
17.  1:20.62 CubicOreo
18.  1:22.21 dollarstorecubes
19.  1:23.28 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:23.63 xyzzy
21.  1:24.37 nevinscph
22.  1:26.19 João Vinicius
23.  1:29.60 turtwig
24.  1:32.14 MCuber
25.  1:36.06 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  1:37.33 cubingpatrol
27.  1:38.78 Raymos Castillo
28.  1:39.18 epride17
29.  1:39.73 Liam Wadek
30.  1:42.34 20luky3
31.  1:44.00 NathanaelCubes
32.  1:44.07 BigBoyMicah
33.  1:48.15 Rollercoasterben
34.  1:53.02 Hunter Eric Deardurff
35.  1:56.68 [email protected]
36.  1:59.46 VIBE_ZT
37.  2:03.43 d2polld
38.  2:03.47 LittleLumos
39.  2:06.53 thatkid
40.  2:14.30 One Wheel
41.  2:17.20 Metallic Silver
42.  2:21.92 Lewis
43.  2:28.31 Hail Stan
44.  2:29.56 nico_german_cuber
45.  2:31.96 ngmh
46.  2:33.33 wearephamily1719
47.  2:37.97 Petri Krzywacki
48.  2:49.96 Moreno van Rooijen
49.  2:54.25 [email protected]
50.  2:56.39 Jrg
51.  3:03.01 sporteisvogel
52.  3:09.69 Jacck
53.  3:16.51 Heath Flick
54.  3:22.34 thomas.sch
55.  3:28.16 freshcuber.de
56.  4:20.37 MatsBergsten
57.  DNF VJW
57.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
57.  DNF bennettstouder


*6x6x6*(25)
1.  1:46.14 Sean Hartman
2.  1:53.56 cuberkid10
3.  2:05.41 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:24.87 xyzzy
5.  2:32.35 jake.levine
6.  2:33.94 nevinscph
7.  2:36.98 CubicOreo
8.  3:09.55 turtwig
9.  3:12.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  3:14.98 NathanaelCubes
11.  3:15.40 cubingpatrol
12.  3:21.47 Antto Pitkänen
13.  3:28.44 Rollercoasterben
14.  4:05.91 One Wheel
15.  4:18.43 LittleLumos
16.  4:58.38 Lewis
17.  5:27.14 [email protected]
18.  5:29.46 Jrg
19.  5:38.86 Jacck
20.  5:46.96 thomas.sch
21.  6:05.59 sporteisvogel
22.  6:36.97 freshcuber.de
23.  7:22.20 MatsBergsten
24.  DNF MrKuba600
24.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:55.22 Sean Hartman
2.  3:05.96 Coinman_
3.  3:11.25 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:17.23 ichcubegern
5.  3:34.41 nevinscph
6.  4:08.36 CubicOreo
7.  4:10.57 Hunter Eric Deardurff
8.  5:20.04 BraydenTheCuber
9.  5:42.39 One Wheel
10.  6:15.13 cubingpatrol
11.  7:38.01 Lewis
12.  7:41.98 [email protected]
13.  8:26.96 thomas.sch
14.  8:27.41 sporteisvogel
15.  8:40.97 Jrg
16.  9:37.17 nico_german_cuber
17.  DNF cuberkid10
17.  DNF MrKuba600
17.  DNF pizzacrust
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(31)
1.  3.62 Legomanz
2.  5.14 turtwig
3.  5.69 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  6.45 Nutybaconator
5.  8.96 JoXCuber
6.  9.13 TipsterTrickster
7.  9.97 G2013
8.  10.11 OriginalUsername
9.  11.58 Sean Hartman
10.  11.83 [email protected]
11.  11.90 smackbadatskewb
12.  13.15 V.Kochergin
13.  13.29 ExultantCarn
14.  14.38 RandomPerson84
15.  18.12 NathanaelCubes
16.  22.07 BraydenTheCuber
17.  25.91 dollarstorecubes
18.  29.88 cuberkid10
19.  31.22 MatsBergsten
19.  31.22 VIBE_ZT
21.  33.46 MrKuba600
22.  34.83 Jacck
23.  39.91 ngmh
24.  43.29 nicholas the cuber
25.  52.62 LittleLumos
26.  1:19.27 Hunter Eric Deardurff
27.  1:46.50 [email protected]
28.  2:08.54 thomas.sch
29.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
29.  DNF ichcubegern
29.  DNF CodingCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  17.68 elliottk_
2.  19.02 BandedCubing101
3.  19.58 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  30.98 typo56
5.  37.24 RandomPerson84
6.  40.53 NathanaelCubes
7.  42.73 Skullush
8.  50.94 MattP98
9.  51.48 Kerry_Creech
10.  53.50 revaldoah
11.  1:02.00 BraydenTheCuber
12.  1:10.15 MatsBergsten
13.  1:17.34 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:25.00 thatkid
15.  1:25.22 ichcubegern
16.  1:42.40 dollarstorecubes
17.  1:46.62 LittleLumos
18.  1:53.31 MrKuba600
19.  3:03.44 Jacck
20.  3:06.29 VIBE_ZT
21.  3:22.07 d2polld
22.  3:50.43 Samuel Kevin
23.  5:05.76 wearephamily1719
24.  5:06.89 [email protected]
25.  6:33.78 Hunter Eric Deardurff
26.  6:51.30 [email protected]
27.  9:02.08 freshcuber.de
28.  DNF dnguyen2204


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(6)
1.  1:40.49 elliottk_
2.  3:41.02 typo56
3.  6:12.80 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  9:17.07 Jacck
5.  DNF LittleLumos
5.  DNF Keroma12


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  4:36.71 elliottk_
2.  16:08.74 Jacck
3.  17:16.75 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  26:27.15 LittleLumos


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  27/33 59:41 Keroma12
2.  6/6 24:47 Jacck
3.  6/7 33:44 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  7/11 41:31 thatkid
5.  2/3 27:08 [email protected]


*3x3x3 one-handed*(73)
1.  11.72 Luke Garrett
2.  12.13 OriginalUsername
3.  12.24 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.76 smackbadatskewb
5.  13.69 wuque man
6.  13.78 tJardigradHe
7.  13.96 NathanaelCubes
8.  14.21 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  14.24 asacuber
10.  14.50 ichcubegern
11.  14.80 mihnea3000
12.  15.43 BigBoyMicah
13.  15.47 Sean Hartman
14.  15.89 turtwig
15.  16.29 Kerry_Creech
16.  16.55 NewoMinx
17.  16.95 CubicOreo
18.  17.10 Heewon Seo
19.  17.30 cuberkid10
20.  17.53 thecubingwizard
21.  17.96 Samuel Kevin
22.  18.00 2017LAMB06
23.  18.53 JoXCuber
24.  18.60 boby_okta
25.  18.67 MrKuba600
26.  18.95 RandomPerson84
27.  19.32 BradenTheMagician
28.  19.72 vishwasankarcubing
28.  19.72 Parke187
30.  19.78 FaLoL
31.  19.79 Logan
32.  19.97 abunickabhi
33.  20.22 xyzzy
34.  20.30 MCuber
35.  20.40 Nutybaconator
36.  20.45 dollarstorecubes
37.  21.07 oliver sitja sichel
37.  21.07 DGCubes
39.  21.23 ngmh
40.  21.36 BraydenTheCuber
41.  22.17 typo56
42.  22.85 fun at the joy
43.  24.87 Moreno van Rooijen
44.  24.90 begiuli65
45.  25.04 abhijat
46.  26.00 SmallTownCuber
47.  26.94 epride17
48.  26.98 Henry Lipka
49.  27.17 MattP98
50.  27.27 d2polld
51.  27.33 GTGil
52.  27.80 lumes2121
53.  28.06 cubingpatrol
54.  28.07 PingPongCuber
55.  28.13 nevinscph
56.  28.35 KingCanyon
57.  29.86 wearephamily1719
58.  30.33 VIBE_ZT
59.  31.24 remopihel
60.  31.38 revaldoah
61.  32.18 [email protected]
62.  32.32 OriEy
63.  34.49 nico_german_cuber
64.  35.05 Petri Krzywacki
65.  35.10 Schmizee
66.  38.78 breadears
67.  40.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff
68.  43.23 freshcuber.de
69.  45.75 [email protected]
70.  52.87 One Wheel
71.  56.10 sporteisvogel
72.  1:01.31 Jacck
73.  1:39.63 [email protected]


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  1:47.14 One Wheel
2.  2:04.47 boby_okta

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  36.73 thecubingwizard
2.  38.27 ichcubegern
3.  58.20 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  1:00.76 [email protected]
5.  1:42.53 MatsBergsten
6.  1:45.54 Jacck
7.  1:50.46 thomas.sch
8.  2:23.82 RandomPerson84
9.  DNF freshcuber.de
9.  DNF [email protected]


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  27.00 (26, 28, 27) Sebastien
2.  34.00 (34, 35, 33) Jacck
3.  DNF (23, DNF, DNS) Cale S
3.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) [email protected]

*2-3-4 Relay*(38)
1.  44.50 cuberkid10
2.  45.68 dollarstorecubes
3.  46.50 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.65 OriginalUsername
5.  50.31 Sean Hartman
6.  50.57 Heewon Seo
7.  55.27 boby_okta
8.  55.46 Nutybaconator
9.  56.95 fun at the joy
10.  59.59 ichcubegern
11.  59.68 BraydenTheCuber
12.  1:00.14 abhijat
13.  1:00.57 cubingpatrol
14.  1:01.19 BigBoyMicah
15.  1:06.13 DGCubes
16.  1:08.71 RandomPerson84
17.  1:11.32 abunickabhi
18.  1:12.55 Raymos Castillo
19.  1:12.60 Rollercoasterben
20.  1:13.39 nevinscph
21.  1:16.10 Antto Pitkänen
22.  1:16.24 Parke187
23.  1:17.39 wearephamily1719
24.  1:18.52 VIBE_ZT
25.  1:25.10 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  1:34.85 LittleLumos
27.  1:35.75 [email protected]
28.  1:36.19 nico_german_cuber
29.  1:38.07 d2polld
30.  1:51.64 Lewis
31.  1:55.97 Heath Flick
32.  1:58.49 Schmizee
33.  2:05.28 dnguyen2204
34.  2:09.13 Jrg
35.  2:24.50 sporteisvogel
36.  2:26.74 [email protected]
37.  2:29.17 Jacck
38.  3:01.68 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(22)
1.  1:43.43 cuberkid10
2.  1:56.28 Heewon Seo
3.  1:57.23 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:59.62 Khairur Rachim
5.  2:10.39 dollarstorecubes
6.  2:40.75 cubingpatrol
7.  2:40.95 nevinscph
8.  2:48.34 Raymos Castillo
9.  2:55.10 Rollercoasterben
10.  2:56.82 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  3:03.64 Antto Pitkänen
12.  3:29.20 [email protected]
13.  3:29.69 d2polld
14.  3:56.64 nico_german_cuber
15.  4:05.51 LittleLumos
16.  4:27.41 Lewis
17.  5:19.03 sporteisvogel
18.  5:20.76 [email protected]
19.  5:30.18 Jrg
20.  5:32.76 Jacck
21.  6:00.76 Heath Flick
22.  8:02.89 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:51.56 cuberkid10
2.  4:07.99 ichcubegern
3.  4:48.84 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  5:11.10 nevinscph
5.  6:06.66 cubingpatrol
6.  6:16.31 Antto Pitkänen
7.  6:16.53 Rollercoasterben
8.  8:49.59 LittleLumos
9.  9:27.86 Lewis
10.  9:55.99 [email protected]
11.  10:43.82 sporteisvogel
12.  12:00.93 Jrg
13.  13:48.05 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  7:10.85 ichcubegern
2.  9:10.42 nevinscph
3.  9:56.45 cubingpatrol


Spoiler



4.  10:48.82 Hunter Eric Deardurff
5.  11:49.84 Antto Pitkänen
6.  12:16.01 Rollercoasterben
7.  17:39.86 Lewis
8.  18:18.71 [email protected]
9.  19:12.97 sporteisvogel
10.  19:18.30 Jrg


*Clock*(40)
1.  4.94 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.35 ElephantCuber
3.  5.55 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.34 Liam Wadek
5.  6.52 dollarstorecubes
6.  6.66 Sean Hartman
7.  7.63 cuberkid10
8.  8.13 vishwasankarcubing
9.  8.31 Rollercoasterben
10.  8.65 Parke187
11.  8.77 BigBoyMicah
12.  8.81 typo56
13.  9.03 BradenTheMagician
14.  9.80 Logan
15.  9.99 JoXCuber
16.  10.20 NewoMinx
17.  10.27 OriginalUsername
18.  10.35 mihnea3000
19.  11.10 FaLoL
20.  11.42 VIBE_ZT
21.  12.12 remopihel
22.  12.23 Raymos Castillo
23.  12.40 cubingpatrol
24.  13.17 ichcubegern
25.  13.37 abhijat
26.  13.55 CubicOreo
27.  13.98 [email protected]
28.  14.02 ngmh
29.  16.94 freshcuber.de
30.  17.04 SmallTownCuber
31.  18.93 BraydenTheCuber
32.  24.90 thomas.sch
33.  24.93 oliver sitja sichel
34.  25.18 Lewis
35.  26.78 Jacck
36.  27.05 Heath Flick
37.  28.13 abunickabhi
38.  56.29 MatsBergsten
39.  1:16.89 d2polld
40.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*Megaminx*(35)
1.  39.48 Heewon Seo
2.  45.12 NewoMinx
3.  45.45 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  49.10 thecubingwizard
5.  52.11 Khairur Rachim
6.  57.01 KrokosB
7.  58.38 Sean Hartman
8.  59.14 cuberkid10
9.  59.55 MrKuba600
10.  1:00.54 OriginalUsername
11.  1:02.73 MCuber
12.  1:10.09 Zeke Mackay
13.  1:10.10 CubicOreo
14.  1:10.23 DGCubes
15.  1:10.24 BigBoyMicah
16.  1:11.76 smackbadatskewb
17.  1:14.69 ichcubegern
18.  1:19.11 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:19.11 turtwig
20.  1:29.05 epride17
21.  1:32.59 cubingpatrol
22.  1:35.28 boby_okta
23.  1:42.39 Rollercoasterben
24.  1:49.04 VIBE_ZT
25.  1:54.28 [email protected]
26.  1:59.47 Lewis
27.  2:02.95 [email protected]
28.  2:30.51 One Wheel
29.  2:32.29 Hunter Eric Deardurff
30.  3:23.59 freshcuber.de
31.  3:33.25 Jacck
32.  3:40.32 revaldoah
33.  4:16.84 sporteisvogel
34.  5:35.50 [email protected]
35.  DNF wearephamily1719


*Pyraminx*(67)
1.  2.16 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.60 Kerry_Creech
3.  2.66 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.68 tJardigradHe
5.  2.73 Abhi
6.  3.01 NoProblemCubing
7.  3.11 remopihel
8.  3.27 Trig0n
9.  3.29 DGCubes
10.  3.34 smackbadatskewb
11.  3.35 mihnea3000
12.  3.54 MrKuba600
13.  3.68 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  3.68 OriginalUsername
15.  3.84 MartinN13
16.  3.90 Logan
17.  4.13 CubicOreo
18.  4.32 BradenTheMagician
18.  4.32 Sean Hartman
20.  4.37 asacuber
21.  4.45 JoXCuber
22.  4.47 Luke Garrett
22.  4.47 BigBoyMicah
24.  4.65 Heewon Seo
25.  4.84 Cale S
26.  4.96 begiuli65
27.  5.10 Liam Wadek
28.  5.14 NewoMinx
29.  5.20 Parke187
30.  5.22 icubeslow434
31.  5.43 VIBE_ZT
32.  5.53 João Vinicius
33.  5.60 dollarstorecubes
34.  5.69 oliver sitja sichel
35.  5.79 cuberkid10
36.  5.94 wearephamily1719
37.  5.96 Antto Pitkänen
38.  6.46 Heath Flick
39.  6.59 typo56
40.  6.62 Keenan Johnson
41.  6.79 ichcubegern
42.  6.94 NathanaelCubes
43.  6.96 Rollercoasterben
44.  7.09 [email protected]
45.  7.51 fun at the joy
46.  7.66 BraydenTheCuber
47.  7.68 PingPongCuber
48.  7.87 Raymos Castillo
49.  7.88 Lewis
50.  8.02 Ian Pang
51.  8.66 cubingpatrol
52.  9.24 abunickabhi
53.  9.25 RandomPerson84
54.  9.54 nico_german_cuber
55.  10.88 nicholas the cuber
56.  11.25 Moreno van Rooijen
57.  11.94 OriEy
58.  12.54 VauZed
59.  13.10 sporteisvogel
60.  13.20 thomas.sch
61.  13.23 Schmizee
62.  14.26 d2polld
63.  14.71 Jacck
64.  17.46 freshcuber.de
65.  18.42 [email protected]
66.  31.24 MatsBergsten
67.  43.03 RFWKA


*Square-1*(48)
1.  8.16 PokeCubes
2.  8.54 mrsniffles01
3.  9.44 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  10.03 thecubingwizard
5.  10.47 GTGil
6.  11.60 Cale S
7.  11.84 smackbadatskewb
8.  13.07 Luke Garrett
9.  13.33 oliver sitja sichel
10.  13.79 MrKuba600
11.  13.81 tJardigradHe
12.  13.89 BradenTheMagician
13.  13.99 remopihel
14.  14.22 NewoMinx
15.  14.42 typo56
16.  14.51 cuberkid10
17.  14.64 Sean Hartman
18.  14.92 BraydenTheCuber
19.  15.46 Rollercoasterben
20.  15.56 Logan
21.  16.49 ichcubegern
22.  17.29 OriginalUsername
23.  18.46 NathanaelCubes
24.  18.66 DGCubes
25.  19.36 Comvat
26.  19.77 Keenan Johnson
27.  19.97 CubicOreo
28.  19.98 JoXCuber
29.  20.45 fun at the joy
30.  20.94 VIBE_ZT
31.  22.27 cubingpatrol
32.  23.17 turtwig
33.  23.62 wearephamily1719
34.  24.11 João Vinicius
35.  24.27 Trig0n
36.  24.35 mihnea3000
37.  26.02 Heewon Seo
38.  27.20 ngmh
39.  31.10 bennettstouder
40.  31.58 Michael DeLaRosa
41.  33.42 Schmizee
42.  38.51 [email protected]
43.  42.40 Khairur Rachim
44.  44.30 20luky3
45.  45.66 Lewis
46.  59.38 Hunter Eric Deardurff
47.  1:38.48 sporteisvogel
48.  1:51.59 Jacck


*Skewb*(62)
1.  1.91 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.16 BradyCubes08
3.  2.94 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  3.08 asacuber
5.  3.25 Cale S
6.  3.59 TipsterTrickster
7.  3.72 MrKuba600
8.  3.92 smackbadatskewb
9.  4.00 OriginalUsername
10.  4.30 NewoMinx
11.  4.42 VIBE_ZT
12.  4.60 Sean Hartman
13.  4.61 BradenTheMagician
14.  4.90 tJardigradHe
15.  4.97 Logan
16.  5.01 João Vinicius
17.  5.03 NathanaelCubes
18.  5.08 DhruvA
19.  5.13 Parke187
20.  5.16 CubicOreo
21.  5.21 tigermaxi
22.  5.22 typo56
23.  5.40 Luke Garrett
24.  5.43 BigBoyMicah
25.  5.47 oliver sitja sichel
26.  5.60 epride17
26.  5.60 remopihel
28.  5.93 d2polld
29.  5.99 Antto Pitkänen
30.  6.10 ichcubegern
31.  6.45 Liam Wadek
32.  6.47 Heewon Seo
33.  6.64 cubingpatrol
34.  6.70 cuberkid10
35.  6.92 turtwig
36.  7.00 DGCubes
37.  7.07 vishwasankarcubing
38.  7.15 JoXCuber
39.  7.24 lumes2121
40.  7.26 BraydenTheCuber
41.  7.31 mihnea3000
42.  7.41 Rollercoasterben
43.  7.54 Raymos Castillo
44.  7.82 dollarstorecubes
45.  8.25 wearephamily1719
46.  8.39 [email protected]
47.  8.68 Chris Van Der Brink
48.  8.83 Schmizee
49.  9.65 nicholas the cuber
50.  9.69 abunickabhi
51.  9.91 Khairur Rachim
52.  12.22 Lewis
53.  12.99 Hunter Eric Deardurff
54.  15.76 Heath Flick
55.  16.53 OriEy
56.  16.94 freshcuber.de
57.  18.67 Jacck
58.  21.47 RFWKA
59.  21.88 [email protected]
60.  23.17 MatsBergsten
61.  32.01 sporteisvogel
62.  DNF thomas.sch


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  19.02 DGCubes
2.  21.67 NewoMinx
3.  23.08 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  26.59 Heewon Seo
5.  28.44 dollarstorecubes
6.  28.62 BradenTheMagician
7.  29.64 cuberkid10
8.  30.27 CubicOreo
9.  31.83 ichcubegern
10.  34.51 Zeke Mackay
11.  38.60 [email protected]
12.  40.09 VIBE_ZT
13.  40.33 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  46.52 BraydenTheCuber
15.  50.41 Lewis
16.  1:23.11 oliver sitja sichel
17.  1:42.75 freshcuber.de
18.  1:45.08 thomas.sch
19.  2:45.83 [email protected]
20.  3:50.56 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(8)
1.  4:37.97 ichcubegern
2.  5:01.94 BradenTheMagician
3.  5:43.04 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  5:47.40 cubingpatrol
5.  6:04.46 Raymos Castillo
6.  6:16.95 Rollercoasterben
7.  7:42.57 [email protected]
8.  10:01.52 Lewis


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  7.63 dollarstorecubes
2.  7.78 Chris Van Der Brink
3.  10.60 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  12.17 TipsterTrickster
5.  13.09 Harsha Paladugu
6.  13.47 JoXCuber
7.  14.47 DGCubes
8.  14.69 cuberkid10
9.  14.97 vishwasankarcubing
10.  15.35 BradenTheMagician
11.  17.40 Sean Hartman
12.  18.32 ElephantCuber
13.  20.41 VIBE_ZT
14.  20.97 ichcubegern
15.  23.67 [email protected]
16.  31.82 cubingpatrol
17.  35.51 thomas.sch
18.  38.23 Lewis
19.  46.29 freshcuber.de
20.  50.64 Jacck
21.  1:08.57 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  19.42 Harsha Paladugu
2.  34.54 ichcubegern
3.  36.41 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  41.94 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  44.95 BradenTheMagician
6.  46.35 VIBE_ZT
7.  49.63 abunickabhi
8.  52.68 cuberkid10
9.  1:06.90 ElephantCuber
10.  1:23.83 thomas.sch
11.  1:23.92 freshcuber.de
12.  1:24.08 Lewis
13.  1:32.94 Jacck
14.  1:35.97 One Wheel
15.  1:42.09 [email protected]


*15 Puzzle*(14)
1.  5.04 Ben Whitmore
2.  10.24 dphdmn
3.  12.60 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  14.29 dollarstorecubes
5.  16.82 cuberkid10
6.  24.02 ichcubegern
7.  31.10 sporteisvogel
8.  35.79 thomas.sch
9.  41.59 freshcuber.de
10.  46.40 abunickabhi
11.  46.99 MatsBergsten
12.  1:08.82 Lewis
13.  1:17.37 [email protected]
14.  5:01.88 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  46.29 G2013
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF Trig0n
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  20.35 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.40 ichcubegern
3.  38.56 GTGil


Spoiler



4.  44.07 dollarstorecubes
5.  51.93 VIBE_ZT
6.  1:01.72 cuberkid10
7.  1:12.85 [email protected]
8.  1:15.62 Lewis
9.  1:57.38 freshcuber.de
10.  2:09.95 thomas.sch
11.  3:34.30 [email protected]
12.  5:38.25 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  3:17.68 VIBE_ZT
2.  34:48.66 thomas.sch


*Contest results*(152)
1.  790 cuberkid10
2.  785 ichcubegern
3.  732 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  715 OriginalUsername
5.  638 Khairur Rachim
6.  621 Heewon Seo
7.  614 BradenTheMagician
8.  606 CubicOreo
9.  595 MrKuba600
10.  592 smackbadatskewb
11.  586 NewoMinx
12.  576 tJardigradHe
13.  568 dollarstorecubes
14.  542 Luke Garrett
15.  531 cubingpatrol
16.  516 NathanaelCubes
16.  516 BigBoyMicah
18.  478 DGCubes
19.  477 JoXCuber
20.  443 BraydenTheCuber
20.  443 Kerry_Creech
22.  442 VIBE_ZT
23.  441 turtwig
24.  421 thecubingwizard
25.  405 typo56
26.  400 BradyCubes08
27.  398 remopihel
28.  397 Rollercoasterben
29.  393 vishwasankarcubing
30.  392 asacuber
31.  387 Logan
32.  385 Liam Wadek
33.  375 Parke187
34.  365 [email protected]
35.  350 oliver sitja sichel
36.  342 PratikKhannaSkewb
37.  335 fun at the joy
38.  331 RandomPerson84
39.  327 FaLoL
40.  322 boby_okta
41.  321 Legomanz
42.  315 AidanNoogie
43.  314 abhijat
44.  299 wearephamily1719
44.  299 Nutybaconator
46.  295 d2polld
47.  291 Chris Van Der Brink
48.  287 Raymos Castillo
49.  284 abunickabhi
50.  282 wuque man
51.  280 nevinscph
52.  277 mihnea3000
53.  274 DhruvA
54.  268 xyzzy
55.  264 Cale S
56.  262 Antto Pitkänen
57.  255 Lewis
58.  247 TipsterTrickster
59.  246 Hunter Eric Deardurff
60.  243 ExultantCarn
61.  240 NoProblemCubing
61.  240 João Vinicius
63.  239 epride17
64.  234 Jacck
65.  218 Imran Rahman
66.  215 MatsBergsten
67.  213 GTGil
68.  209 lumes2121
68.  209 ngmh
70.  205 MCuber
70.  205 LittleLumos
72.  204 OwenB
73.  198 Keenan Johnson
74.  191 Coinman_
75.  188 nico_german_cuber
76.  187 Samuel Kevin
77.  185 [email protected]
78.  183 jake.levine
79.  182 20luky3
80.  181 Henry Lipka
81.  179 G2013
82.  170 begiuli65
83.  166 2017LAMB06
84.  162 Trig0n
85.  159 Zeke Mackay
86.  154 freshcuber.de
86.  154 Heath Flick
88.  153 Moreno van Rooijen
89.  151 sporteisvogel
90.  150 Schmizee
91.  145 thomas.sch
91.  145 thatkid
93.  139 Fred Lang
94.  135 One Wheel
95.  127 VJW
96.  126 gottagitgud
97.  125 MattP98
98.  122 OriEy
98.  122 bennettstouder
100.  111 Jrg
101.  108 Ian Pang
101.  108 Harsha Paladugu
103.  107 Koen van Aller
104.  104 jaysammey777
105.  103 [email protected]
106.  100 trangium
107.  95 MartinN13
108.  91 tigermaxi
109.  89 MegaminxMan
110.  88 Comvat
110.  88 Cubing5life
112.  86 PokeCubes
113.  84 PingPongCuber
114.  83 Michael DeLaRosa
115.  82 V.Kochergin
115.  82 nicholas the cuber
117.  81 VauZed
118.  80 pizzacrust
119.  79 breadears
120.  78 Petri Krzywacki
120.  78 John Benwell
122.  75 revaldoah
122.  75 KingCanyon
124.  71 elliottk_
125.  65 Abhi
125.  65 ElephantCuber
127.  64 Hail Stan
128.  58 BMcCl1
129.  55 dnguyen2204
130.  52 trav1
131.  51 mrsniffles01
132.  46 rj
133.  45 SmallTownCuber
134.  43 Aadil- ali
135.  40 icubeslow434
136.  37 Keroma12
137.  35 147Cubing
137.  35 BandedCubing101
139.  34 KrokosB
140.  32 UnknownCanvas
141.  30 Skullush
142.  24 Metallic Silver
143.  22 Bavarian_god
144.  17 RFWKA
144.  17 Ben Whitmore
146.  16 LoiteringCuber
146.  16 dphdmn
148.  14 Sebastien
149.  13 filmip
150.  12 EngineeringBrian
151.  6 michaelcmelton
152.  2 CodingCuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2020)

152 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 52!

That means our winner this week is *mihnea3000!* Congratulations!!


----------

